# Torrington Adjustable Handlebars



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 15, 2013)

Anyone know the history of this model Torrington adjustable handlebars?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 15, 2013)

My best guess, and this is ONLY a guess, is that Torrington might have bought out

the Kelly company? They improved the clamping system, and everything seems

stronger.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 15, 2013)

*My Torrington bars before plating......*


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 15, 2013)

i think i have a nos set and the torrington script is really nice


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 16, 2013)

Those were made for the Westfield Compax folding bike that Westfield acquired in 1939. I'm not aware of any other models they ever came on. Torrington owned Westfield Mfg. back then and they may have been made in the Westfield factory. Most of the Torrington bicycle related parts with the exception of spokes and nipples were made in the Westfield facility.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2013)

1939? ...now I'm GLAD I didn't buy them.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 16, 2013)

Those are probably 1946 or 47. For some reason many of the 1946 models were missing the "wing" on the nut. Are they for sale. I could always use a set.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 16, 2013)

It depends on what the price is. Everything is for sale.
What does the wing nut look like? Any photos?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 16, 2013)

Why were mine nickel plated?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm using mine on my 1908 Iver Johnson.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 16, 2013)

According the book "*Progress Through Precision, the first 125 years*" put out by the Torrington Company;

In *1927* Torrington purchased the _Chicago Handlebar Company _for $48,500 and moved it immediately to their Standard Plant in Torrington, CT. It also states the first innovation they did when production started at the Ct. plant was to change to chrome plating. Torrington never made a nickel only plated handlebar according to their own records.  


Here is what the "Wing" looks like.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 16, 2013)

They sure did make nickel plated handlebars because I've seen paper wrapped, Torrington

stamped NOS handlebars.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 16, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> They sure did make nickel plated handlebars because I've seen paper wrapped, Torrington
> 
> stamped NOS handlebars.




Then Torrington was mistaken in their own company history. They clearly state that they never made handlebars before 1927 and at that time chrome plated them. In any case, these are identical to the bars on the Compax folding bikes and the US patents are on record of when they were invented. Kelly certainly made similar adjustable bars decades before this and those were nickel plated.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 16, 2013)

*hussey adjustable bars*

these are a lot older toc I believe...Tom


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 16, 2013)

tommydale1950 said:


> these are a lot older toc I believe...Tom




And are completely different bars. Take a closer look. Not the same gooseneck at all.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 16, 2013)

You are missing a bit on the Hussey bars; the stem......


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 17, 2013)

*hussey adjustable bars*

I have the stem...


----------



## Iverider (Jun 17, 2013)

Can I have the Hussey stem? 

So much cooler than Kelly bars...well...not really cooler, but I like 'em!


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 17, 2013)

Any of those adjustable bars are at the top of the COOL scale. I might have to fabricate some. Well, "have them fabricated" is more like it.


----------



## curtis odom (Jun 21, 2013)

I am looking for a set of these bars as well. Failing at that I am thinking of machining the three parts needed to make the bars and stem.


----------

